# Random act of kindness:



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Seems like the old thread has disappeared...

This thread is NOT for discussion, it is merely to record transactions!

The discussion thread is here: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=28730#post28730

Here's how this works - I started things off by offering up some stems of P. Stellatus and some flame moss. The way this works is that someone interested can take the plants and pay it forward by offering something to the next person on this thread. In this way, we help each other out!

The plants were claimed today by Greg ("wsl"). He will re-list the items he was offering to the next person.

Let's get the ball rolling! Remember, keep this thread clean by using this thread: for discussion. Mods, if this takes off, I will add some more explanation to the top of the post, and hopefully we can make it a sticky! =)


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Whoops, I see that the classifieds thread is back up now. Well, as I posted in the discussion thread, I picked up plants from Alym, and have the next batch ready to pass onto the next person. I have a handful of christmass moss, rotala rotundifolia, egeria, jungle val, and a couple extra stems left over of Alym's P. stellatus.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I will be picking up plants from wsl later today.

I have the following plants up in the table:
JungleVal
Watersprite
Sunset Hygro
Wide-Leafed Java Fern plantlet (very rare)

If you are interested, PM me and post in the discussion thread: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=28730http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=28730#post28730


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm amazed that this has not yet taken off -- bump!
Hopefully we can get this going. Remember, please keep all discussion in the other thread.
Cheers,
Alym


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I won't take the plants but I'll give away a free starter culture of Micro Worms or Vinegar eels....


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm up for giving away stuff when I have sth to give away... I will be picking up some plants from Smiladon sometime this week... just started this hobby  have three dwarf puffers and a couple cory to pick up their scraps... Cheers!


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a bunch of plants from Smiladon.
PM me and come pick them up


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

The other plants are gone, but now I have 2 nice patches of Riccia.

PM me  And post here what you will offer to the next in line


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

i like this idea i am willing to give java moss or fern to the effort wish i had some other worthy plants to share... my others maintain but don't grow very quickly, i guess i should go back to putting co2 in again


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi I dunno how this is setup but I got some plants to give away. There are just sitting in some cups of water right now. 2 x broken open Marimo balls, 1 x portion Java Moss and a bunch of small pieces of some kind of moss. Maybe called Taiwan moss? Don't remember. Pm if interested.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

I will pick up those plants from you Immus21...and I have some vals for anyone


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

Immus21, if bowman00 doesn't take it i will  my bro could use it for sure


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Mine are all gone now


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'll let you know if he fails to pick it up UserE


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Broken Marimo balls, Java and Taiwan moss gone to Bowman


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

I have a bunch of hornwort available, FF - about a volleyball size portion. pm if interested, pickup in East Van near Boundary/Grandview.

Pending


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

I am offering up moss. Some of it is java moss. Some of it is mystery moss. All I know is I got more moss than i need so if someone else would like some it's yours


----------



## ah_Dan (Jul 25, 2010)

I also have hornwort pick up in Richmond.

Can also trade for some other plants if available, if not its free.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 12 nice Cherry shrimps pick up in Richmond By Ikea 

Sherry


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Seems like this thread has died a bit -- so here's looking to bump it.

I'm offering up, for free, a good size portion of stargrass. If you want it, send me a pm. I'll throw in some other plants I have kicking around too if you want.

Alym


----------



## timbit1985 (Aug 13, 2010)

star grass?

Hey, I would LOVE some stargrass. I am starting a lil 10gallon shrimp tank, and I think stargrass would be just the ticket! 

Thanks!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

timbit1985 said:


> star grass?
> 
> Hey, I would LOVE some stargrass. I am starting a lil 10gallon shrimp tank, and I think stargrass would be just the ticket!
> 
> Thanks!


As mentioned at the start of this thread, you just need to offer something to the next person.


----------



## timbit1985 (Aug 13, 2010)

*Pay it forward.*

I would love that stargrass. it will go perfectly in my new little shrimp tank.

Paying it forward with :

a solid slab of marble you can smash up and make into a wall (seen below). Seeing as how I was going to trade some marble for a floor cover for my aquarium, this worked out very well! First to PM gets a slab of marble (about 18x18), white only! I used up all of my black.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW!! That's super generous! Let's get this thread going again!


----------



## EdmondsAquarium (Sep 1, 2010)

just saw this thread, great idea, support +++

I'm a newbie and want to set up a 10 gal planted tank, so any recommendation for easy maintain plant? 

I will be commuting b/w Abbotsford and Burnaby for next 4 weeks, offers will be accepted in both locations


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

This is a great idea!  
Might have to put some of my plants up when i get them going =] To keep it going, people are gonna have to offer something just as great tho!


----------



## timbit1985 (Aug 13, 2010)

Champion_QH has taken my slab of marble. I'm not sure what they are offering  Thanks!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

timbit1985 said:


> Champion_QH has taken my slab of marble. I'm not sure what they are offering  Thanks!


We'll just have to wait and see 
@Champion_QH: Please post soon so we can get keep the momentum building!
Alym


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

While Champion_QH figures out what to put up for grabs, I'd like to offer the remainder of the slate tile pieces I've got after scaping the new axy tank.


----------



## champion_qh (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm out of town at this moment, won't back still weekend.

I have a 10 gal tank in good condition, no leaking, just the tank, also I will throw in a tetra posting, like those selling at King ed. pick up in weekend only in Burnaby, near King ed

PM me if you're interested


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought it was time for me to give something so a free bunch of rotalla rotundifolia, some hc aswell...


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

fraggalrock said:


> I have 12 nice Cherry shrimps pick up in Richmond By Ikea
> 
> Sherry


I know this been 2 months, I would like the 12 CS and offer 3 bags of java moss to the next person.. 

Sapphire


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I would like to get hc (pm sent) and I have some egeria to give. It's really easy growing plant.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

I will throw in a portion of needle leaf java fern *or* a portion of saggitaria subulata small form. Pick up near Lougheed mall.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Gone to Road runner, she will be posting something up soon!


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you tang daddy for the plants. I have some rotalla rotundifolia that I can pass on to someone and I will throw in some egeria. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

Free bump for the season of giving!


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

Sapphire said:


> I know this been 2 months, I would like the 12 CS and offer 3 bags of java moss to the next person..
> 
> Sapphire


Sorry wrong post..


----------

